# Bengal Cat meowing all the time



## boulderkitty (Sep 24, 2009)

My boyfriend & I have a bengal cat & we live in a 1 bedroom apartment. He's had her since she was a little kitten & I think she's about 4 or 5 years old now. Over the past few months she has become more and more vocal with an annoying meow. She does this for no apparent reason, any time of the day or night. I've noticed she does this sometimes when my boyfriend leaves, but other than that there is no pattern to her annoying vocalizations. The worst is when she does it at 4 or 5 in the morning. Any suggestions on what may be causing her to do this? Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I hope we'll be able to help you. 

First, Bengal cats are large cats with large amounts of curiosity and energy to expend. A 1-bedroom apartment is pretty small unless the cat is getting regular, vigorous mental and physical stimulation. _I think this kitty is bored-to-tears and is yowling for some attention or something to do._ Set her up with a comfy lounging area where she can look out a window and watch the "doings" going on outside. Get some interactive toys and initiate a rousing good play session to exercise her, keep her play/hunting skills sharp and give her an activity to do and participate in. Give those a try and see if it helps.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## boulderkitty (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. She has a kitty shelving system







which she runs laps on and it includes a sleeping shelf (where she spends a lot of time). She has toys all over our apartment: feather wands, mice, balls, etc. as well as a pop up kitty tent and a cardboard scratching post. I feel my boyfriend and I give her tons of attention, but I'll work on giving her more. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! I love the shelving idea! ...I'm not so sure it is attention as maybe she needs things to *do*, like something to occupy her brain and make her think. I bought my cats something called a Peek-a-Prize and I stuff it with toys and small dry treats for them to work at during the day. I only pull it out once or twice a week to keep The Game "fresh" for them so they don't become bored.

Here is a random picture of a cat using it:


----------

